# How much oil is too much?



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, you can over oil it. Let it set for an hour or so, then wipe off any excess that hasn't soaked in. Don't oil more than 2-3 times a year, or less. 

Use a light weight conditioner between oilings if your tack tends to dry out. I like Hyrdophane Leather Conditioner, around $15 from Dover Saddlery. It waterproofs and conditions the leather. It's oil-based, but won't harm the leather if you use it more frequently. I use it once every 30-60 days on tack that I use and clean frequently.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

It is possible to overoil tack. You want what you apply to get absorbed. If it continues to ooze oil after a few hours (or days!) it means you over did it! I don't think a few overoilings will hurt your saddle. But you do want to use a good quality oil that will absorb well. I've always heard that neatsfoot oil compound (not the pure stuff) is bad because it doesn't absorb very well so it soaks into the stitching and can rot it. I personally think that most people underoil rather then overoil. I would agree though, inbetween oiling I'd get a nice conditioner. My favorite is Lederbasalm by Passier.


----------



## CountryJoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Mink Oil or Hyrdophain are my favorites, but too much oiling is not good, depending on use, weather and how dusty the place you ride will determine a lot, maybe oil it 2-4 times a year, but never let the oil drip or run when applying.

CJ


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My saddle maker told me that Neatsfoot oil is great to soften leather BECAUSE it breaks down the fibers.

I love Murphys Oil soap. Cleans, softens and shines!


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

So whats the down side of over oiling? 
When i get a new croupper(sp) I literally soak it ina jar of oil for 24 hours, than take it out hanging it up for a few days to drip dry than I wipe excess off. I have many pieces of leather 
I do this with and hav enot had any issues with this.


----------



## justjumpit (Feb 17, 2009)

It depends on the age of the tack, I'd say.

When I got my new Beval LTD2 saddle, I oiled the crap out of it. I was nervous, at first, because I had heard that too much oil was bad, so I was very scarce. Then, my trainer said I should just oil it daily, and I did. The results were great. I just slapped on some Neatsfoot Oil (pure stuff- I'm pretty sure the compound does not rot stitching, though, just darkens faster) My saddle broke in much faster and got a great color.

I'd say if the saddle isn't new, though, don't oil it more than once every couple of months, and don't apply so much oil that it's running off. I like the idea about wiping it off after a few hours-- I can't tell you how embarrassed I was to find my butt was brown after riding in my saddle! Regular cleaning and conditioning will help imbetween oilings. I use Lexol and Passier Leaderdebalsam (sp?). The Passier stuff is a bit pricey, but it smells wonderful!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, my saddle was about a year old and that was the first time that I had oiled it. I had a rag that I dipped in pure neatsfoot oil (not the compound) and rubbed it in on both sides of the leather on every piece I could get to (found out later it is better to only oil the underside........who knew LOL). I spent hours getting into all the little nooks and crannys. I rubbed it in and didn't leave any excess sitting on the leather but it was sure oily when I got done. and the next time that I rode, my pants legs were icky and black. Not that I care about my pants but I was concerned about too much oil in the saddle. I don't plan to oil it again like that for a long time. The only thing else that I do is to lightly oil the surface after getting rained on.

Thank you all for the imput and I don't feel quite so bad now. ;p


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

all my new leather gets put in a pot filed with oil for about 2 days and then spends a week and a half in the hot water cupboard. after that it gets oiled before shows and after riding in the rain or at the beach. so like every week lol.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Over oiling will weaken the leather over time, causing excess wear, thin spots, and color loss or discoloration.


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Over oiling will weaken the leather over time, causing excess wear, thin spots, and color loss or discoloration.


I could see the color loss, or discoloration. but I am curious as to HOW it weakens the leather?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

HorseShoersGirl said:


> I could see the color loss, or discoloration. but I am curious as to HOW it weakens the leather?


Breaks down the fibers. Not the stitching. The actual leather.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yup, like MLS said, it will weaken the leather fibers, making the leather stretch easier, which causes thin and/or weak spots in the leather.

Now, to over oil it, you'd have to saturate the leather beyond the point of it soaking in (oil left on top of the leather for more than an hour) more than 3-4 times a year, more like one a month or more. If you only over oil it occasionally, it's not likely to cause long term damage.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, I have a bridle that I over oiled. Went from a light golden color to a deep deep dark brown. Actually oil was dripping off it because it had no where to go. 

I threw it out side in the sun and then have soaked it in hot soapy water for several different time anywhere between 2 hours to over night. Some oil has been pulled out of the leather, but there is still enough left to turn the bridle back to the dark brown again in 30 minutes. 

How could someone strip the oil out of the leather keep it from destroying the leather?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Leaving it in the sun actually darkened it even more. At this point, even if you get all the oil out, the leather will still be pretty dark.

Best bet? Buy a new bridle ;-)


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Im finding this quite hard to belive because my leather gets oiled almost weekly and my show bridle which is used ALLOT cause i use it anytime im schooling in the big paddocks cause it has my pelham on it. But after 2 years the leather is still in fantastic condition and its only a cheap indian leather bridle.
This is my show bridle.


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

i soak a new leather item in oil for 3 days and than leave it hanging out to drip excess. I than onlyoil it about once a month or so. I have not had any damage due to over oiling it, but I guess that would be not considered overoiling than?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

ShowJumpLife said:


> Im finding this quite hard to belive because my leather gets oiled almost weekly and my show bridle which is used ALLOT cause i use it anytime im schooling in the big paddocks cause it has my pelham on it. But after 2 years the leather is still in fantastic condition and its only a cheap indian leather bridle.


Indian leather is tanned differently then English, German, or American leather. Typically it is a different type of leather altogether and that can effect how oil is absorbed. Some oils are more penetrating then others as well, then you need to consider how much oil you use.

(just a question about your bit though, it looks too large for your horse. it may be the angle of your picture but I don't think so.)


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

ShowJumpLife said:


> Im finding this quite hard to belive because my leather gets oiled almost weekly and my show bridle which is used ALLOT cause i use it anytime im schooling in the big paddocks cause it has my pelham on it. But after 2 years the leather is still in fantastic condition and its only a cheap indian leather bridle.
> This is my show bridle.


Cheap Indian or Asian leather doesn't soak up much oil, so it's kind of hard to over-oil it :wink:. Asian leather is often from Waterbuffalos, which is a different fiber structure than cowhide.

I also agree, the bridle looks VERY big on your horse. A good show bridle should fit so the side buckles are about half-way up the holes, about 1.5-2" below the browband. The bit also looks too big.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well-fitted bridle, bit a little snug.









Both bridle and bit fitting well.









Your caveson is too high on the nose as well.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

its fitting fine, the noseband should be jsut below the cheekbones as seen on bth your photos and on chance, however his are higher up. looks fine to me, plus everything on the top horse looks to tight not jsut the bit, looks like its got its mouth jammed shut


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

charliBum said:


> its fitting fine, the noseband should be jsut below the cheekbones as seen on bth your photos and on chance, however his are higher up. looks fine to me, plus everything on the top horse looks to tight not jsut the bit, looks like its got its mouth jammed shut


The noseband should be about 2" BELOW the cheek bones. His noseband is right up against them.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

looks just fine to me, fits well, all im saying is that it doesnt NOT fit, hes a happy camper and not in pain, that first horse in you showing of a fitting bridle looks like hehas his mouth jammed up sooo tight, such a pet peeve of mine


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, I said that the bridle fit well, but the bit was too tight. I agree, it's one of my pet peeves as well, but it was a good photo for how the caveson should sit and where the buckles should be on the side.

ShowJumpLife's bridle does NOT fit well. It's adjusted fine and not too loose or too tight, but the the buckles are all up on the last hole, which is a sign of a bridle that's too big for the horse and not good form in the show ring. And her caveson is most definitely too high up on the face. It's right up against the cheek bones. The proper location is 2 fingers, or 1-2" below the cheek bones. Her bit is also too big, half way out of the mouth on one side.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is my daughter on my mare, bridle properly fitted and positioned, with a well fitting bit. The noseband could be down one more hole, but we weren't at a show here ;-).









This was a spring/easter photo shoot. I don't normally let her ride without a helmet in a dress and sandals, lol.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

About oiling new tack...you may have gotten into trouble with the oil not penetrating the leather because of the waxy coating almost all new tack has. I was instructed to remove the waxy coat before oiling for the first time. You do this with a sponge and warm water with a little ammonia mixed in. You will be surprised to find how important this step is. Unless you do it first, the oil tends to sit and not soak in...could be why it stained your clothes... (Be sure to let the tack dry thoroughly before oiling.)


----------

